# Floradix NOT working well for anyone else?



## elliemae8 (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been iron deficient for at least two years now without realizing it. I was told after the birth of my toddler I was low and took a bottle of Floradix over time and stopped. My blood levels were supposedly normal. However, I have noticed a gradual decline and have been miserable lately (insomnia, heart palpitations, leg cramps, dizziness, short of breath after physical activity, memory problems, cognitive problems, etc.). I went to get my ferritin levels checked after reading about it in a gluten-free book and how low iron can be related to gluten intolerance and celiac. I am not positive about the gluten intolerance but am pretty sure I am so to be on the safe side I am eating gfcf and started taking the Floradix (the yeast free gluten free one) again. However, my ferritin tested at a 17 and although I feel very slightly better, I was wondering if there was anything else anyone could suggest that might work better? I eat a lot of red meat, beans, have been increasing greens, etc. and much of the gf stuff is fortified somewhat.

Has anyone else had a VERY SLOW improvement with Floradix and switched to something better? I would love to find something that didn't require refrigeration also if possible that would really boost my levels so I can feel human again to keep up with the little one!

Thank you so much!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I always take mine with a chaser of orange juice, since Vit. C is supposed to help with iron absorption. And, I try to remember to take it alone, not near when I eat anything with calcium, since calcium is supposed to inhibit iron absorption. Otherwise, I have found that Floradix helps me quite a bit with my energy levels.


----------



## elliemae8 (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
I always take mine with a chaser of orange juice, since Vit. C is supposed to help with iron absorption. And, I try to remember to take it alone, not near when I eat anything with calcium, since calcium is supposed to inhibit iron absorption. Otherwise, I have found that Floradix helps me quite a bit with my energy levels.

Thank you gardenmommy - I thought Floradix liquid already had the Vit. C in it but I will check again. I have also been doing some online research and found that candida can affect iron levels. Maybe most of the reason the Floradix is slow-going is because I have not addressed the candida issue enough - I have wicked sugar cravings and although I don't have the typically-thought of candida infections, mine is systematic I believe. It may even be connected to the gluten intolerance thing too!


----------



## summermay (Apr 11, 2008)

Our doc recommended, quite obvious, but not to me at this time, to use iron cast cookware.
When you have some sort of ion intake, make sure you add some fresh lemon juice to the meal (or orange juice as in the pp).


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I ordered the wrong version this time, so I don't have the yeast-free bottle to check. The regular variety only has a very small amount of Vit. C. I just figured it couldn't hurt to add a bit more when I take it in hopes of better absorption. I also second the suggestion to cook in cast iron for extra iron in your diet.


----------



## elliemae8 (Oct 30, 2006)

From the Floravital/Floradix website about Floravital (yeast-free):
"Supplement Facts:

Serving Size: 2 tsp (10 mL)
Servings Per Container: 50

Amount Per Serving & % Daily Value**

Calouries 20
Total Carbohydrate 5 g 2 %
Sugars 5 g †
Vitamin C 10 mg 17 %
Vitamin B1 2.5 mg 167 %
Vitamin B2 4.0 mg 235 %
Vitamin B6 2.0 mg 100 %
Vitamin B12 7.5 mcg 125 %
Iron (elemental) 10 mg 56 %
(from ferrous gluconate)"

Yes, 10 mg/17% does seem low to me, but so does the 10mg/56% iron if you are already deficient. I am only taking the recommended dosage so if I am low in iron (ferritin of 17) will it be enough?

Thanks!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I don't know if that is low for iron, since it is supposed to be so readily absorbable. IDK, I am not an expert on this, I just know it has helped me.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

My ferritin was 9 (I had a miscarriage with a severe hemmorage), then about 18 even after tons of beef eating, cast iron ect.

I think betanine HCI and gut healing (I took out gluten and dairy for 2 years and then did GAPS diet for 10 months) helped my ferritin the most. My test last month it was 150! I could not believe it. I can tell a difference too because I am not crazily craving red meat everyday. I also have not a a peroid in almost 3 years from pregnancy and nursing so I think that helped too.

Check out stomach acid/ betanine supplementation and anemia.


----------

